# Looking for subcontractor



## Chronic1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Approx 26 acres, beetle kill removal, thinning, cleanup, no climbing. Pay depends on person.
Near Colorado Springs.
-Must be self insured, liability minimum 1 million.
-Have own tools or at least some.
-Good work ethic, no drugs alcohol on job site. 
-experienced with chippers, saws, felling, limbing, bucking
-will sign contractor/subcontractor agreement

Anyone interested can email me at [email protected]

This is a chance for someone with experience to make some great money doing hard grunt work.
*"Found person to fill the contract"*


----------



## npstreeguy (Nov 28, 2005)

*time frame?*

When do you need the work done by?


----------



## Chronic1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Yesterday. LOL. 
Thanks for the inquiry, but I've found someone who fits the bill. Thanks for the inquiry.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Dec 11, 2005)

Howdy,

I Have a couple of men that I can spare for about a month until our company is geared up and mobbilized to return to the southeast for hurrican relief. It sounds like you have a chipper, so we wouldnt need to bring one of ours... I could put a couple of men in a pickup with some large saws ( Stihl 044, 066, etc...) and point them west, loaded to the hilt with goodies.

They only problem would be that we we would need to find a place for them to shack up for the duration of the project.

Morris Enterprises is insured to $1 million, has had zero claims in our 5 years in business, and holds contracts with FEMA, DHS, State and Local Governments and Munincipalities. We have alot of experience with selective harvesting and clearing here in NY.

If you are interested, contact me at [email protected] so that we could possibly discuss the scope of the work, rates, and housing.

Thanks,

TJ Morris
Owner/Operator
Morris Enterprises
[email protected]


----------



## ASD (Dec 11, 2005)

if what you need is clean up find an out fit like mine that has a "BANDIT 2680 BEAST" 
(see my Sig.) grinder it can be loaded with a skid steer and will make 200 + yard of chips an hr.(thats about 45 ton.)!!!! hand feeding that mush slash is the wrong way to attack a job that size ! (just my opinion) if you can't find some one near you we do sub con track for other tree out fits all the time. we charge $2500 a day for the grinder and a operator + mob fees at $5.00 per mi. one way (me to you is about 1400 mi. but i bet we could find some one with a dead hall to do it cheaper) we also have a bobcat t300 with a grapple rake and a 2 yd. bucket ($750 a day with operator) we have all the ins. the only thing i don't know about is local lic.?? but i bet we could fig. that out .


__________________


----------



## tree pro (Dec 31, 2005)

*kind of late*

I just read this, so I'm sure its kinda late in the game, but...

I can provide grunt labor or experienced labor. I have 1 mill liability ins., no crack addicts. My company is within 1 hour of Co. Springs. Also can provide any equipt nec, chippers, saws, trucks, up to 6 men, all experienced tree men. 

Let me know if you still need help @ [email protected]


----------



## xtremetrees (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm thinking about moving to Co. in a few years just because I like snow boarding. How big are the trees over there I'm in Ga. We have some tall pines but Id like to go even further west to Org. Cali. I hear and see pics of monster trees that way with the addition of all the snow boarding is very appealing to me.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jan 9, 2006)

Damn, I just missed this, Im in Colorado Springs with all requirements and really need the work. 

Kenn


----------



## xtremetrees (Jan 10, 2006)

Kenn try hanging flyers bro. Its the only way I can afford to stay in business. Certainly advertising is expensive but for 15 bucks you can knock on 250 homes in under 3 hours. Expect 3 hrs of hanging to generate 1 job.


----------

